# how high can you stack concrete blocks?



## OBRYANMAINT

setting up new salt bin for next season and am curious as to how high i can stack these and still be stable


----------



## myo

are you reinforcing them or just dry laying the concrete blocks?


----------



## paul soccodato

what size concrete blocks, are you talking about?

4" ,6" ,8" ,10" ,12" ?. hopefully mafia blocks?

are you pinning them together? 

need a little more info.


----------



## digger242j

Better question is, how hard can you push on them before you push the stack over?


----------



## Pelican

How long do you expect this to last? You are aware of the reaction between salt and concrete, no? Concrete blocks here are very porous and would absorb the salt and soon disintegrate.

All the salt sheds here are of densely poured concrete or pressure treated lumber.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT

been using "mafia blocks for quite a few years now and i am not worried about the corrosion.

they are about 4 foot long and roughly 2 feet square

i would like to not tie them together and they do not have a notch in them 

i will most likely limit it to 4 high


----------



## SkykingHD

*block heights*

I have stacked mine 4 high. I have found I cant stack the salt any higher than 4 blocks is needed to contain. If you have a large loader you can stack salt higher. I have not been able to knock the walls down either. hehehe.. I also sprayed with a sealer before I put salt in. I also will build another bin this yr.

Dave


----------



## wyldman

Our salt houses have always been made from mafia blocks,no problems with them falling apart,or tipping over.You can go 5 high if neccesary.

Keep an eye on the rebar hook on top of the blocks when you get them.We had a bunch that were sticking out to much over the top of the block,and you couldn't stack them without them wobbling all over.We sent them back.


----------



## DYNA PLOW

brilliant minds think alike.. i use them too, what do you guys pay for them? they do make great cheap walls if you have the means to handle them.
dan


----------



## SkykingHD

*Block Price*

I pay 30 for not so good blocks and 35 for good, nice blocks. I have to haul them. That is pick up price. Akron OHIO.


----------



## carlriv2

who would sell these mafia blocks? A concrete company?

I too need to do something next season.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Carlriv, most concrete companies sell them. I think they make them with leftover batches, or when they are slow. 

~Chuck


----------



## paul soccodato

Chuck,

you're correct. most ready mix companies make the blocks from left over , or fouled up orders.


----------



## FIREDUDE26

Yes , the company i got mine from uses left over cement. they have 3' or 4' the 4's go quick. i get the 3's for 15 bucks apiece. i haul.
I am going to buy more to improve my bin and also build me a topsoil bin.


----------



## KentuckyPlow

How much do those blocks weigh?
Thanks


----------



## SkykingHD

*block weights*

The blocks are 2' X 2' X 6' weight is over 2000 lbs. so I have been told by the concrete company.

Dave


----------



## Alan

Thise 2x2x6 blocks actually come in at over 3500 lbs. 24 cf @ 150 lbs/ct. A 580 with jacked up pressure can lift the 4' longone with the hoe, I doubt it could manage a 6'.


----------



## FIREDUDE26

I am not sure about the weight excattly but i know i can pick the 4' up with my 555e back hoe with no problem and also i can pick the 3' up with my 773 bobcat. I think the weight depends on the type of cement, 4 , 5 or 6 bag mix.


----------



## SkykingHD

*block weight*

I pick mine up with a 5500 ford but have to use the front bucket. Hoe wont lift it. The guy here in town makes a corner block too it is real heavy. Only bad thing is when the rerod breaks on the top. Very hard to move then. 
Building more salt storage this yr as almost didnt hve enough this past yr due to short salt supplies.

Dave


----------



## Jerre Heyer

Dave do you have any picts of the corner blocks?

What are the outside lenghts of the legs. 

Thanks Jerre


----------



## Taconic

We stack our mafia block 4 high and use 4ft and 8ft lengths so the seems are never on top of one another.We store about 1100 tons in our bin and yes we have knock a wall over each year but thats due to the fact we stack it with a 4 yard front end loader and make a ramp out of salt which gets us upto 22 feet in hieght.Our bin is small but high and indoors so it puts alot of stress on the mafia blocks.We tried to use concrete blocks with rebar attached to the floor but we broke those walls real fast.The mafia block for the most part would slide out as opposed to tipping over but i think thats due to the paint on the concrete floor the blocks sit on. I wouldnt go more than 4 high because one day we wont be so lucky and instead of the mafia block just sliding its gonna tip over and that would be the pits.
Taconic Maintenance Inc
845-485-4200
John Parker


----------



## cat320

My friend just put some mafia blocks to retain some mulch and we stacked them 3 high they are 2x2x6 I just had to move some for another guy I know and they are like 3x3x4.


----------



## KenP

Could you use old railroad ties? The railroads are always giving them away down here. They're still in really solid shape too. Just my $0.02.


----------

